# Disque dur reconnu mais fait Tic-Tic-Tic-Tic



## crimedevils (10 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour à tous, 

je viens vers vous car j'ai acheté en mai dernier un DDE Freecom MobileDrive Mg 1TB usb 3.0

Tout fonctionnait parfaitement, mais là subitement, il s'est mit à ne plus être reconnu et a commencé à faire un "TIC TIC TIC TIC" alors que ça avait parfaitement fonctionné jusqu'à présent.

J'ai essayé sur un pc (Windows 7) et j'obtiens le même résultat : dans le gestionnaire de périphérique il me dit que mon DDE est reconnu et fonctionne parfaitement mais impossible de le voir dans le poste de travail. Je suis assez inquiet car j'ai toutes mes données dessus. 

Dans informations système sur mon MAC, que je le branche ou non, il apparaît dans concentrateur USB avec ces caractéristiques : 

Freecom Mobile Drive Mg*:

  Identifiant du produit:	0xfc74
  Identifiant du fournisseur:	0x07ab  (Freecom Computer Peripherals)
  Version:	 0.05
  Numéro de série:	1209000000014CD6
  Vitesse:	Jusquà 480 Mb/s
  Fabricant:	Freecom
  Identifiant de lemplacement:	0xfd120000 / 4
  Courant disponible (mA):	500
  Courant requis (mA):	2

J'ai lu dans d'autres sujets qu'il fallait acheter un Cable USB Y, mais je voulais savoir si effectivement ça avait résolu le problème de certains utilisateurs, ou si il fallait penser à dire adieu à mes données. 

Configuration : 
MBP 13" i5 2.3GHZ 
4Go 1333Mhz DDR3
Mountain lion 10.8.2

D'avance, un grand merci à tous !

Bonne soirée


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2012)

Bonsoir,

 si ton disque est bien un disque autoalimenté (alimenté par le câble USB branché à l'ordinateur), alors oui, le câble en Y est indispensable.

J'ai des DDE qui font "tic tic tic tic" et refusent de monter si je ne branche qu'une prise USB sur mon MBP 13".

Avec les 2 prises, pas de problème.

De plus, si tu arrivais à faire monter le disque sur une seule prise USB, il risquerait de s'éjecter tout seul en plein travail...
J'ai un disque Storeva 500 Go que je peux faire monter sur une seule prise USB, mais si je lance la copie d'un gros fichier, le disque s'éjecte au bout de quelques minutes 

Bref : Y obligatoire.


----------



## crimedevils (10 Octobre 2012)

Ce qui est étonnant c'est qu'il a marché comme ça pendant cinq mois et là ça claque ? Ca peut se déclencher d'un coup ? et je trouve le câble dans n'importe quel magasin informatique ? 

Merci de ta réponse


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2012)

Suis pas spécialiste, mais il me semble que les ports USB de l'ordi peuvent être mis en sécurité (limitation de l'intensité) si ils sont trop sollicités.

De plus si tu n'utilises qu'un port pour alimenter le disque, tu es en permanence à la limite haute de ce que peut fournir le port (500 mA), vu que le DDE demande ça, ou plus...

Pour info j'ai niqué un port USB sur un Macbook blanc, avec des enceintes extérieures en USB, en mettant le son trop fort.

Un câble en Y doit se trouver très facilement, oui.

Sinon, autre chose : dans le DDE, entre la prise USB et le disque lui-même, tu as un "bridge", ou "contrôleur", circuit électronique qui gère le disque.
Si c'est ce bridge qui a morflé, pas de panique, le disque lui même peut être en parfait état.
Dans ce cas en changeant le bridge ou en mettant le disque dans un autre boitier, tu peux accéder aux données.

Il faut procéder par ordre : d'abord, le câble en Y.


----------



## crimedevils (10 Octobre 2012)

Effectivement il est indiqué 500 mA. Je vais acheter ça demain et je reviendrais sur le forum pour vous dire comment cela fonctionne. Par contre, je dois brancher les deux ports USB sur les deux ports du MBP ou alors un sur le MBP et un sur un HUB ? 

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,

 ce qui compte c'est que le câble en Y ait les 2 prises branchées.

Que ce soit sur un Hub ou non, c'est pareil, mais attention il faut que ce soit un Hub qui a sa propre alimentation électrique.

Le mieux, si c'est possible, est de connecter les 2 prises du Y au Macbook.
Sauf si les prises ont un problème de fourniture de courant.

Auquel cas il faut se brancher sur le Hub.


----------



## edd72 (11 Octobre 2012)

Là, vu les symptômes ("cloc cloc", bruit bien connu), c'est ton DD qui est entrain de lâcher. Le soucis, c'est que l'état SMART n'est pas vérifiable sur un DDE donc aucun logiciel ne peut te l'indiquer (sauf logiciel constructeur prévu pour se basant sur d'autres indicateurs, si ce logiciel existe).

Bref, fait une sauvegarde tant que c'est possible (et selon la quantité de donnée à traiter, il est possible que ton DD décède durant la sauvegarde) et songe à faire marcher la garantie si elle existe.


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Octobre 2012)

edd72 a dit:


> Là, vu les symptômes ("cloc cloc", bruit bien connu), c'est ton DD qui est entrain de lâcher.



Non, là, il est question de "tic tic tic", je déduis de cette formulation que c'est bien le bruit caractéristique d'une sous-alimentation du disque, "tic tic tic" évoque un bruit discret, alors que le "sshhht clac clac" d'un disque mort, lui est tout sauf discret.

Concernant le branchement du câble ou du raccord en Y, oui, il est possible d'en connecter la prise secondaire sur un hub alimenté, même s'il est préférable de connecter la prise principale directement sur le Mac. Attention toutefois, avec certains hubs, connecter les deux prises sur le même hub ne marche pas.


----------



## crimedevils (11 Octobre 2012)

Merci beaucoup pour tout vos renseignements. Non effectivement il ne s'agit que de 4 "TIC" très discret, je vais tester le cable Y des demain matin, et je vous tiendrais au courant des que j'ai testé ça. 

Merci beaucoup à vous en tout cas !


----------



## crimedevils (13 Octobre 2012)

J'en ai trouvé un sur le site LaCie, mais ils disent que c'est uniquement pour les disques LaCie. Mais un cable USB est universel non ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Octobre 2012)

crimedevils a dit:


> J'en ai trouvé un sur le site LaCie, mais ils disent que c'est uniquement pour les disques LaCie. Mais un cable USB est universel non ?



Tu n'as pas été voir la boutique d'informatique "PC" du chinois du coin ?

Les câbles "LaCie", ils ne sont pas tous standard, à priori. Le mieux serait de te trouver un "raccord" en Y, deux prises USB mâles d'un côté, une prise femelle de l'autre, comme ça, tu connectes le raccord, et tu

 y branches ensuite ton câble USB normal. Un truc comme ça :


----------



## crimedevils (13 Octobre 2012)

A Marseille il y en a un peu moins qu'à Paris, je l'ai commandé, il ressemble exactement à celui que j'ai (mais en double). Je vous dirais ce qu'il en est des que je l'ai. Merci de ton conseil, en attendant je vais aller voir pour le raccord, je dois pouvoir trouver ça plus facilement.


----------



## crimedevils (20 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour à tous, 

j'ai bien reçu le cable Y, j'ai un hub qui a sa propre alimentation, et les têtes ne s'amorcent, il apparaît toujours quand je le branche, comme un périphérique reconnue, mais rien n'y fait ! Je commence un peu à désespérer.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Octobre 2012)

Attention, il ne faut pas brancher les deux prises du Y sur le hub, chez moi, en tous cas, ça ne marche pas, si tu regardes ma photo, tu vois que la prise principale du Y est branchée directement sur le Mac, et seule la prise secondaire est connectée au hub !


----------



## crimedevils (21 Octobre 2012)

J'ai testé toutes les solutions, rien ne marche, maintenant, il faudrait que je vois de le tester sur un mac ou pc fixe, mais je n'en ai pas : l'alimentation serait peut-être plus puissante ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Octobre 2012)

crimedevils a dit:


> J'ai testé toutes les solutions, rien ne marche, maintenant, il faudrait que je vois de le tester sur un mac ou pc fixe, mais je n'en ai pas : l'alimentation serait peut-être plus puissante ?



Sur un PC, c'est possible, ils fournissent souvent un peu plus que les 500 mA réglementaires de la norme. Cela dit, il est aussi possible que ton bridge ou ton disque souffre d'une panne moins courante qui donne un symptôme similaire (je penserais plus au bridge qu'au disque, d'ailleurs).


----------



## crimedevils (21 Octobre 2012)

Cela peut engendrer une perte des données ? (C'est ma préoccupation principale !)


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Octobre 2012)

crimedevils a dit:


> Cela peut engendrer une perte des données ? (C'est ma préoccupation principale !)



Si c'est une panne du disque lui même, oui, forcément, si c'est le bridge, à priori non, s'agissant d'une sous-alimentation, je ne pense pas que ça puisse abimer le disque, il suffit de le connecter à un autre bridge.


----------



## crimedevils (23 Octobre 2012)

Est-ce que je peux en trouver sur un site Internet et le changer moi-même ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Octobre 2012)

crimedevils a dit:


> Est-ce que je peux en trouver sur un site Internet et le changer moi-même ?



Non, peu de chances, tu as le choix entre trois options :

1) te procurer un boîtier vide (ça, on en trouve facilement) et y mettre ton disque
2) utiliser un "dock" pour ton disque
3) utiliser un bridge "volant"


----------



## crimedevils (23 Octobre 2012)

Je vais aller voir la FNAC pour voir si il y a une solution à cela, j'espère vraiment que je n'aurais pas besoin de perdre mes données, mais bon il n'a fait aucune chute etc. 

Par contre pour le bridge volant je n'ai pas bien compris le principe ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Octobre 2012)

crimedevils a dit:


> Par contre pour le bridge volant je n'ai pas bien compris le principe ?



C'est un accessoire qui permet de connecter n'importe quel disque interne (sATA, IDE 3,5 pouces et IDE 2,5 pouces) en USB. Perso, je l'utilise régulièrement en dépannage, mais il peut aussi servir pour connecter occasionnellement des disques peu utilisés (qui servent à de l'archivage, par exemple). Par rapport à un doc, il permet de connecter aussi bien de l'IDE que du sATA, et il est en outre plus "transportable".


----------



## crimedevils (24 Octobre 2012)

Oui mais je possède un disque dur externe, donc je ne pense pas que ce soit utile


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Octobre 2012)

crimedevils a dit:


> Oui mais je possède un disque dur externe, donc je ne pense pas que ce soit utile



Ben si, si c'est ton bridge qui est en panne, tu sors le disque du boîtier, et tu le branches sur le bridge volant !


----------



## crimedevils (27 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour à tous ! Je suis allé chez Micro Concept, et sans tester mon disque, le vendeur m'a dit que le disque était mort, et impossible de récupérer quelque chose... Je suis un peu sceptique... Sans même faire aucun test dessus


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Octobre 2012)

crimedevils a dit:


> Bonjour à tous ! Je suis allé chez Micro Concept, et sans tester mon disque, le vendeur m'a dit que le disque était mort, et impossible de récupérer quelque chose... Je suis un peu sceptique... Sans même faire aucun test dessus



Pour un professionnel, un disque est mort dès qu'il ne fonctionne plus, parce que dans tous les cas, la réparation coûterait plus cher que le remplacement du disque.


----------



## crimedevils (30 Octobre 2012)

la FNAC me le reprend au prix où je l'ai acheté comme il est sous garanti, mais me demande 160 pour la récupération de données, du coup je vais faire le tour des informaticiens  et voir ! Je me tâte à l'ouvrir, mais je ne sais pas ce que je vais découvrir à l'intérieur, et j'ai peur de le détériorer encore plus


----------



## crimedevils (27 Novembre 2012)

J'ai fais changer mon DDE qui était définitivement mort ! Merci pour votre aide !


----------

